# Do you love or hate winter?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Many here hate winter but I love it. There's nothing like a fresh unspoiled field of snow in the morning with the sun bouncing off all those snow diamonds.
What about you? Do you love winter or hate it?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

If I lived outside the city I'd love winter. Nothing like taking off in the woods on the skidoo....but I live in a city that has inadequate snowclearing and doesn't clear any sidewalks, so I hate it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

If I have access to slopes for snowboarding, I love it. If I'm dressed properly, with a warm place to live, I don't mind it and it can be nice. Otherwise, no of course it's awful. My place in Kyoto was so cold in winter I slept with ski clothes on. It was painful. Right now, I work from home so don't have to go anywhere, we stocked up on food a few days ago, the woodstove is on, and it's been snowing hard for a couple of days, I'm enjoying it. Ask me again when the power goes out...


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

kkjuw Mike


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I live in southwest BC to avoid winter. Now it feels no different than when I lived in Winterpeg.

At least Winnipeg was BUILT to handle rough winters, we aren't.

*grumble*


-- edit --

2005fz1, that's one of my favorite pics. +1 to you!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

In the 90s my dad worked in places like Foxe Basin, Iqualiut, Hall Beach, etc. While its an awesome thing to experiance, I appreciate a good Ontario winter now. At least we get to see the sun, and we dont have to climb out the roof hatch after 12 feet of snowfall in one go...........


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I moved to Calgary in the summer of 2001, after a lifetime in the tropics of Southwest Louisiana. Even though I was born and raised there, I never got used to the heat and humidity.

Canada has been a refreshing change, one actually can enjoy 4 seasons here! When the wind chill hits -40*, I look at as a challenge to overcome. And even in my 8th Canadian winter, I still love the snow!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

There are no words in any language to adequately describe my hatred for this occursed season.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What about a love/hate relationship with this time of year ???


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Neither and both - depends on my mood ...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

2005fz1 said:


> kkjuw Mike


:smile: Right on the money, that's how I feel as well.


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate winter generally especially the driving part. I mean how fast does a woman have to go in an SUV past me on icy roads.

I recently won a "Man Toy" aka snow blower so atleast it's fun for a while.

Best of the season to all !!!

Ratdog


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I live in an apartment so therefore don't have to shovel and i don't drive. So I love winter, i think the city looks beautiful when coated in snow. Plus tobogganing is so much better in the winter... i just get nasty grass stains in the summer


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hoser said:


> If I lived outside the city I'd love winter. Nothing like taking off in the woods on the skidoo...*.but I live in a city that has inadequate snowclearing and doesn't clear any sidewalks, so I hate it.*


kqocthwopvkkjwpwkksjur NEW EMOTES WOOOOOOT!

Ok ... sorry, got side tracked @[email protected] and um, yea, I live in teh EXACT same town I think! :| Heck, if they would at least clear access to the darn bus loading zones and shelters so I don't have to walk half a block to where the bus stops :|

edit: well... to be fair, this good blow of snow the city DID manage to somewhat clear. At least the two lane road in front of my building has a lane in each direction open, and the city surprised me too; not only did they clear the bike trials @[email protected] they used the same path ploughs and did some side walks too :O


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love winter.

The air feels easier to breathe somehow and I seem to have more energy.


Driving is sort of fun with a rear wheel drive van.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I neither hate it or love it. I love when the snow is fresh and clean and the temp is around zero... When it gets mondo cold I HATE it! I'm a cross country runner and I have to use a gym in Winter and I kinda HATE that. However, come summer and it's 35+humidity I HATE that too! kqoct LOVE the new smilies!


----------



## nezumi (Nov 1, 2008)

I love snow! 

Once the leaves have fallen off the trees in early fall it seems everything is so......grey. I can't wait for a snowy mantle to brighten up my world. 
I live out in the woods. 

The more snow, the better. 
I can't remember the last time we had this much snow before Christmas.
I have 4 kids who love to go out and build, slide, snowboard and dig tunnels.
The snow insulates the house, keeping it toasty-warm even when it's -20C (as it is this morning).
Deer come roaming into the yard while the dogs are warming up by the fire.

I even love to shovel snow. We have a snow-blower, but I prefer to be out, getting the exercise and seeing my handy-work.

March is a different story. Once the sun gets a little higher in the sky, I can't wait until it's warm enough to sit outside with my guitar and play to the robins.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Nothing - and I mean NOTHING beats getting up on a sunny warm morning having breakfast and then trucking down to the beach for lounging and kicking back with a few rum punches.

Brian


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I figure there are about the same number of crappy days in winter (snow days, too much shoveling) as there are in summer (extreme heat, extreme rain) here in southern Ontario, so it balances the seasons nicely for me. Frankly, spring and fall are too short. 

That said, since I get more holidays in summer, get to do more hiking, canoeing, fishing, and lounging at the beach, I miss summer more than winter. There seem to be more memories from summer activities for me.

Gigging in winter can be a bitch. Loading in and out in blizzards, cancelled functions, cold hands...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I want to know what creates these howling winds?

If I understand correctly stormy/windy conditions occur when hot and cold air meet somewhere and some sort of low pressure develops.

So where is the hot air in our case (Toronto area)?9kkhhd

Hate winter completely.
Grew up in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i like some aspects of winter and dislike others.

everyone complains about winter driving - for me, its the only time i can powerslide a vehicle (safely, with no one else around, in the middle of nowhere ) and not be worried about burning off tires or flipping - i dont dare try that kinda thing in the summer! haha

shoveling i used to hate, but now i look at it as exercise while im away from the college gym. i just dont like not being able to feel my toes while i do it!

im waiting to go for a walk with the ladytype - i owe her a nice facewash in a snowbank  haha


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are things to like about winter--but when it gets bitterly cold like it's been--the answer is a resounding NO!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

+13 here tonight right now . Been some crazy up and down temps but I'm sure we're gonna pay for it kqoct


----------



## Shepody (Mar 8, 2008)

I generally like winter. Toboganning with the kids, snowshoeing, x-country skiing, it's all great. But I can do without the -35°C temps that Winnipeg so regularly experiences. I actually miss New Brunswick winters, with tons of snow but milder temperatures.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't like it much at all.

Problem is, every time I get grumpy enough about the crap weather and try to figure out where to move, I come up empty.


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

LOVE WINTER ? oh that's just wrong can't ride a motorcycle


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm beginning to think the premise of the question nedsto be rephrased: "Do you love or hate shovelling snow?"


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

*I've had enough winter*

Okay this cold snap was supposed to be three days. It's going on to six weeks. There's no sense in even checking the temperature. It's always between 20-30 below zero. It's supposed to warm up to -16 in the next few days. Yeah, right. Maybe by mid March.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Shepody said:


> I generally like winter. Toboganning with the kids, snowshoeing, x-country skiing, it's all great. But I can do without the -35°C temps that Winnipeg so regularly experiences. I actually miss New Brunswick winters, with tons of snow but milder temperatures.


I get the feeling you're doing it right! It' a PitA if you insist on trying to go about your daily routine as though it wasn't subzero and buried in snow and ice outside, but roll with it, get prepared (something I'm terrible at), and do season-appropriate stuff and it can be fun. Snowshoes is a great idea BTW...makes mental note to get some for next year. A toboggan for the wee fella too.

UPDATE: Wife hit patch of ice and dropped car into ditch tonight. I hate winter


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Chilliwack went from a metre of snow to a metre of water in several places. 170mm of rain in 48 hours + plugged drains + melting snow = WICKED!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't mind any of the seasons, I've found things I love about all of them 

(Before any of you jump in and point out that Australian winters are mild & I don't know what I'm in for, I've lived in Munich, Germany which has a colder winter than Toronto :smile: I'm ready)


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

araT said:


> I don't mind any of the seasons, I've found things I love about all of them
> 
> (Before any of you jump in and point out that Australian winters are mild & I don't know what I'm in for, I've lived in Munich, Germany which has a colder winter than Toronto :smile: I'm ready)












EDIT: I can't believe my 2000th post was the Canadian beer fridge.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> EDIT: I can't believe my 2000th post was the Canadian beer fridge.


That is hilarious!kksjur


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Bwahahahahaa love it, hilarious!


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

*Winter Sucks*

I would rather be riding







[/IMG]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well mostly I'm somewhat ambivalent about winter. Don't love it, don't hate it, but heck this is Canada. You take the good with the bad right? 

Today I'm just really wishing for sunshine. I have the February blahs and it's not even February! I'm wishing for warmer temps so I can hang out on the back deck enjoying the view while I strum away. Heck, I'll even take one of those crisp sparkly days after fresh snow in March!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

rebeldog said:


> I would rather be riding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too....










But this is what I'm doin' today so it's not so bad:










:wave:


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

*Winter sucks*








Nice ride Michelle here is mine


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice color on that ACE RD. Won't be long now. I plan to do some mods like the headlight-starter button-light bar rewiring, gotta do the idle mixture thing 'cause I have the hole-saw mod done, I think that's about it....


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the winter is making members on here grumpy , I've noticed some changes in attitude of late 9kkhhd


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Shoveling sucks, Extreme cold sucks, other than that it's not too bad


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

Michelle said:


> Nice color on that ACE RD. Won't be long now. I plan to do some mods like the headlight-starter button-light bar rewiring, gotta do the idle mixture thing 'cause I have the hole-saw mod done, I think that's about it....


Thanks i'm thinking about putting new pipes on it and re-jetting the carb in the spring if it ever warms up from this %$#@ing deep freeze


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few weather sources calling for a heavy winter this year in Canada. Will see what happens


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A few weather sources calling for a heavy winter this year in Canada. Will see what happens


We don't have much choice though, do we?

Unless we can afford to go south for the winter.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

For the Burlington Christmas Parade this Sunday it looks like the kids will be marching in +9 and rain :C


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> For the Burlington Christmas Parade this Sunday it looks like the kids will be marching in +9 and rain :C


Not exactly your perfect Xmas parade weather to be sure


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not exactly your perfect Xmas parade weather to be sure



Not at all!

The flip side really is this. Environment Canada says that the general indicator "cm of snow" is made by melting snow that fell and converting 1mm water = 1cm snow (generally speaking). For the amount of rain we have so far had, had that been snow, we would have had closer to 2 feet on the ground already. That "bad" winter is not too far out there, just needs that temp drop to bring it on.


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

its harder on music gear and i have to scrape frost off my windshield, or shovel my car free. which means waking up earlier and do work sooner. ugggh. plus... you have to have clothes on all the time... just sayin'!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My previous post notwithstanding, I can't hate what nature gives me. Sorry.

Shoveling snow is a pain in the backside, but I'm not too comfortable with extreme heat either. Where weather is concerned, it's hard to have moderation in all things, and my home and native land is what it is. I've learned to love it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont love winter as it interferes with my golf.LOL Hate the cold weather and shovelling snow,being stuck in traffic when there is big snowfall ,slipping on ice, etc... but it sure is pretty on Xmas day. It can all go away right after New Years.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't stand winter....but I hate Christmas shopping even more.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I remember when I was little little. We had tree lights that were hand-me-downs and ornaments that were old when they were bought. We used that to light the home at night, and we had a 14 inch TV to watch all those Christmas cartoons on. There was a feeling in that, and a feeling in that memory and that feeling is the only part of Christmas that I do like


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I love winter with all the snow covering the fields and trees. It's beautiful, and there is a real freshness to the season now that I don't go in to downtown T.O. any more. I hate the heat and humidity so there are only 3 good seasons for me.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

I voted "I love winter" but I live in Vancouver and we don't get winter here....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hate.I would love to be able to live somewhere without winter that isn't rainy all the time, or insanely hot in the summer. 20-25deg all yr round pls.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Hate it. Thats why I am currently in Mexico.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Last winter,in another thread, I posted a picture of the snow that accumulates at my house. Here it is again. (I voted hate.)


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't mind winter. Well, aspects of it. I am happy to get snow and I don't mind the cold, but I wish there was more sunshine. Hard to have all that in one season, I know.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Hate.I would love to be able to live somewhere without winter that isn't rainy all the time, or insanely hot in the summer. 20-25deg all yr round pls.


I'd be okay with 17- 23 all year round, but 20-25 I could live with quite easily.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought a snowblower finally, and put winter tires on before our first snow, so of course winter is staying away. kqoct


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! The first year that I bought a snowblower, it rained most of the winter.
I think that I used it twice, maybe. I'd buy one every year if that was the case. 
The following year, I had to break out the instructions again to start it. 

I voted "hate".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I love a "proper" winter, there's something about the various shades of blue snow shadows that appeals to the nordic portion of my soul. And nothing beats skating on natural ice on a crisp, sunny morning. But this grey, damp GTA slush & black ice is a major PITA.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...even though i am not an outdoors lad (i have a studio tan), i usually enjoy winter, but by late february-early march i've had my fill.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't take this dreary $hit either! Wish the ground would freeze so I don't have to deal with my dog's muddly paws. I'm a total outdoors girl, love the muffled wonder of the forest after a blanket of sparkley snow. Love snowshoeing and toboganning. But yeah come March, I'm ready for the spring.


----------



## pj_proby (Dec 5, 2011)

I have always loved Winter/Christmas. People here in Toronto think that they get a lot of snow. I was born in Montreal Quebec. You want to sell snow and a lot of it just go therein December. I am not complaining because it look absolutely beautiful with all the lights especially if you go up to St. Joseph's Oratory on top of the hill. People go up their with their cameras and camcorders just to take picture of all the lights as you look down the hill on to St. Catherines Street.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

F'n poll won't let me vote hate more than once. Bastards!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I LOVE winter!!!

I'm up ice fishing each year with the boys (ok, call it ice drinking, lol) and it's a blast. Out on the snowmobiles (sober, of course)......pulling pickerel up outta the ice....it's all good.

Plus, Santa need snow, IMO.........however, come mid-March, early April I'm ready for spring once the snow at the side of the road is all yucky and 90% dirt anyway. 

We in Canada are lucky to get all four season's. I think xmas would be boring without the snow.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I love winter and snow. The more snow the better for my snowmobile.


----------

